# D.W.A.R.F Fund raiser day @Millennium Reptiles 21/9/13



## essexgt4 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Guys and Gals

As hopefully most of you will know who D.W.A.R.F are (Dangerous Wild Animal Rescue Facility) well if you don't they are a fantastic organisation that rescue and re-home thousands of reptiles every year as well as many other animals and are a completely self funded organisation that rely on people donating what ever they can.

Recently we went over to Dwarf to see what they actually do and we were astounded at what we saw, the facility is amazing Iain who runs D.W.A.R.F literally sacrificed his whole back garden and built the sanctuary on top of it which comprises of a 130ft building and the rest of his garden is taken up by the temporary bird cages for birds of prey that he rescues and his massive Crocodile enclosure, but pictures speak more than a thousand words so i took a few lol.



At the weekends Myself and my other half work at a small reptile shop called Millennium reptiles based in Sawbridgeworth, Hertfordshire and this September we have been trading for 15 years, now i have been following D.W.A.R.F's progress for a while now and do and i was thoroughly impressed with the work that they do and seeing as its our 15th birthday we decided we were going to have a wee birthday bash to celebrate but then i had the idea of using our wee celebration to try and help others.

I emailed over Iain some questions just so you guys can get an idea as to what it takes to run this place

1) How Many reptiles each year do you rescue?
We rescue approximately between 1000+ reptiles and other animals each year and the numbers are growing year by year.


2) What are the running costs of the sanctuary eg Food? electricity? substrate etc
The food per month is around £460. The electricity bill per month during the summer is approximately £330 and during the winter it is about £520 per month. Substrate bill may only be £200 a year as we get a lot donated already by peregrine livefoods. To replace all UV tubes per year is about £800.


3) how many volunteers do you have?
We have 7 volunteers who help Sam with the animals during talks. We have 4 students doing work placements for animal management college course. 5 volunteers who come in when they can on Saturdays or during the week if they can. 


4) how long has DWARF been going?
DWARF has been running now for 22 years.


5) How can people follow DWARF's progress?
By liking our page on Facebook at dwarf.sanctuary. Update are done daily.


6) How can people help DWARF?
When we have an animal to re-home the details will be on our Facebook page and if people share our posts then more people will obviously see them and therefore increase the chances of rehoming some of these animals and finding them forever loving homes.
Also DWARF is self funded and we do rely on donations, we have nearly closed a couple of times this year already through lack of funds, so donations, fundraising events and ways of bringing money in is the key to keeping our doors open. Donations can be received at dwarf.donate on Paypal, also a standing order can be set up.


Well at the moment, if you have been following our Facebook page will know that we need to re felt our animal room roof because of the flooding which occurred last week in Essex this will come at a cost of approximately £800 the building is 130ft long and was build by myself and builders approximately 9 years ago.


DWARF would like to thank everyone at Millennium reptiles for your support in arranging this open day.

Iain. 



[URL=http://s26.photobucket.com/user/vauxracer19/media/SAM_0290_zpsfe349210.jpg.html]

















[URL=http://s26.photobucket.com/user/vauxracer19/media/3999c724-d47d-426c-959e-1ccdb74192c1_zpsa518a6eb.jpg.html]

So on Saturday 21st of September from 12.30 we are going to have a open day/Fundraiser day for D.W.A.R.F to help try and raise some much needed funds for them, there will be a BBQ, music, face paints for the kids and big kids, we will also have some Dinosaurs and DWARF will also be there themselves, so please come down have a good time and help us raise some much needed funds for a fantastic organisation.

Millennium Reptiles
Dangerous Wild Animal Rescue Facility
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Millennium-Reptiles/190382594337557
https://www.facebook.com/Dwarf.sanctuary?fref=ts


----------



## essexgt4 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bump bump


----------



## essexgt4 (Apr 2, 2012)

only a week to go now guys lots of people coming so far should be a good day.


----------

